# what fantail is this?



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

what fantail is this?


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Weird Posture... I think its an Indian Fantail.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Indian Fantail. Good chance there was some American Fantail close up in it's pedigree, because it still has the posture of a (poor show quality) Amer. Fan. 

Still an Indian Fantail nonetheless. Just has a big fault if you plan on showing 

Also, the tail isn't very big and isn't held upright very much. That's another big DQ.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Muffs on the legs say Indian FanTail but a poor quality. If small a minian then, but judging by the tail and posture it could be breed with something else. Plus the wing cuts into the fan, not good. Basicly MaryOfExeter has it right.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would guess Indian also... the tail is in bad shape and he should not be kept in close quarters like a cage, his tail looks ragged like he has been and the tail has rubbed against the bars or something and has frayed them badley.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah it looks sad


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

indianxamerican fantail or maybe
indian x american
then babys which are half american and indian breed to make a y/b that is mostly indian but with american family
regards


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would look past his failure to measure up to show standards and love him/her for that which is lovable in all God's creatures! I personally wouldn't meaure up to anyone's show standards so I find defects all the more endearing!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think there's anything wrong with him/her  I think he's cute! Just saying he may not be a full Indian based on the show faults. Then again, not all show breeds are show quality. Still makes them great pigeons either way


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I think its Indian crossed with other breed


----------



## IndianFantail22 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Indian Fantail*

Here is a picture of what i have for an Indian Fantail


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's how they're supposed to look  Very pretty bird!


----------



## IndianFantail22 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks alot


----------

